# wierd issue with remote start and fan blower



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

neile300c said:


> It's happened the past two days, both times I used remote start. Get in the car, the fan is blowing, as it was warm in the car (the reason I remote started it), then when starting the car, the blower stops blowing completely. I had to turn the fan off and on again twice yesterday to get it to start back up, once today.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


 I didn't have those exact symptoms but mine the fan would be on mid speed no matter what it was set on i brought it to the dealer and they updated the HVAC control module and no problem since


----------

